# 1st FREE sound of the season!



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all, had a fantastic year in 2009 and 2010 looks just as awesome. So on that note, here is the first free audio sample from StuStuStudio called "Hitchcocks Pitchfork".www.soundclick.com/babiestookmydingo. This year let's try something ( time permitting):I'll post a sample, you twist it,or make a suggestion, re-post it and see how long we can take an original idea to it's mob rules end.Then we'll start over anew.Bats Belfry


----------

